# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Konkurs muzikor

## marsela

_Meqe ne cdo fushe po vihen ne prove njohurite,kujtesa mendova ta provojme edhe ketune te njejten kohe kujtojme edhe kenge e kengetare qe kan bere emer ne muziken shqiptare.
eshte pak me e veshtire se mungon muzika megjithate besoj se shume prej jush kane ne mend vargje kengesh te ndryshme..
ju lutem vetem shqiptare,te muzikes se lehte ose popullore.
un po e nis me nje te lehte sa per te hyre ne loje dhe per te kujtuar njekohsisht nje nder kengetaret me te medha te muzikes se lehte shqiptare ne vite.._

*gjeni kengetarin dhe titullin e kenges*

dhe se fundi ja ja ajo u duk e djali e ndaloi
po tani si, si, si te shkreten duhet ta filloje
o vajz un ty ty te due fjalen tende tash kerkoj..
te du dhe un mor djal po ti ombrellen pse se hap!

----------


## KaLTerSi

vace zela
djaloshi dhe shiu

----------


## PINK

ok po kjo 

djali -- Erdha tek ty 
Vajza- me drite ne sy
Djali - asnje fjale sfole ti
Vajza- zemrat thane aq shume
te dy bashke -- Zambake te bardhe ..celin per ne .. kjo dashuri e reeeee  :buzeqeshje: 

eshte e lehte fare

----------


## marsela

e prisja nga ti pergjigjen :shkelje syri: ..
po vargjet e tjra ku jane :buzeqeshje: ?
po e vazhdoj vete..nderkohe ju mendohuni:


me puthje genjeshtare ma msove dashurine
e paster isha fare dhe nuk e njihja pabesin
po ja qe nisi era,rane fletet nji nga nji
jeta endrra ka nga hera
por ka dhe lot e tradheti...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Qe Eshte Shqiptare Po. 
Eshte Parashqevi Simaku Apo Vace Zela Se Di Mire    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

vargjet e mija...mbani radh ju te dyja 

sa shume qe kam gabuar
si sme shkoi aspak ndermendje
se endrrat qe per ty i thura
do me jepnin kaq shume dhembje unana

----------


## marsela

> ok po kjo 
> 
> djali -- Erdha tek ty 
> Vajza- me drite ne sy
> Djali - asnje fjale sfole ti
> Vajza- zemrat thane aq shume
> te dy bashke -- Zambake te bardhe ..celin per ne .. kjo dashuri e reeeee 
> 
> eshte e lehte fare


kete e kendon Nertila Koka me Gezim Celen me duket..po titulli spo me kujtohet..mos e ka "Zambake dashurie"  :sarkastik:  ?

----------


## PINK

yep e gjete ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

muziken e ksaj te Kaltersise ekam ne goje po se kush e kendon??mos eshte e djemve te detit??..
ato te mia si gjeti njeri akoma :buzeqeshje: nje ndihme,me ate kenge eshte fituar edhe vend ipare ne festivalin e fundvitit ne RTSH..
vazhdoni ju se un po iki ca :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

> me puthje genjeshtare ma msove dashurine
> e paster isha fare dhe nuk e njihja pabesin
> po ja qe nisi era,rane fletet nji nga nji
> jeta endrra ka nga hera
> por ka dhe lot e tradheti...



Kjo titullohet "Kur e humba nje dashuri". E ka kenduar Manjola Nallbani. Po vazhdoj me disa vargje te tjera:

***

_Nate gusht e nate prush
nata mos foli apo tjeter kush_

***

Teme e bukur Marsela  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

> Kjo titullohet "Kur e humba nje dashuri". E ka kenduar Manjola Nallbani. Po vazhdoj me disa vargje te tjera:
> 
> ***
> 
> _Nate gusht e nate prush
> nata mos foli apo tjeter kush_
> 
> ***
> 
> Teme e bukur Marsela


_e ke gjetur kengen!
kjo qe ke dhene ti eshte nga ato kenge qe vdisja ti kendoja maje tavolines me stilolaps ne dore,ne vend te mikrofonit

Parashqevi Simaku..titulli kenges mos eshte "Sonte"?

po e vazhdoj me ca vargje te tjera:

_eja o shoku yne 
te kemi pritur 
ti pse me rri menjan 
kaq i merzitur,

eshte nje vajze qe e dua shume
por largohet sa afrohem une...

----------


## KaLTerSi

kozma dushi

tani gjeni keto me poshte, i perkasin festivalit 96 ose 97 
ju kam shkrojtur refrenin


O sy njerëzorë, që botën e shikoni 
në çdo skaj 
Pasqyrë e shpirtit jeni, kaltërsi dhe re 
Dhe nëse ai ndizet e digjet flakë e zjarr 
Jo, jo, fasada s'ka rëndësi për ne

----------


## marsela

> kozma dushi


_ai e kendon po per titullin as un sjam e sigurte  ,kengetaret fiksohen gjithmon me lehte

kjo eshte lehte, po per te perzier pak edhe llojet e muzikes:

_o njezetepese pal gersheta
cti numrova pa to sfjeta
ti smi numurove doot
more djale borzilok..

----------


## PINK

LoooooooooooL MARSELA .. Ne fillim gjeje ate te kaltersise mi lol .. apo vetem pyet ti  :ngerdheshje: 

mos na e nxeh Kaltron tani .. he vajze e mbare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## marsela

> kozma dushi
> 
> tani gjeni keto me poshte, i perkasin festivalit 96 ose 97 
> ju kam shkrojtur refrenin
> 
> 
> O sy njerëzorë, që botën e shikoni 
> në çdo skaj 
> Pasqyrë e shpirtit jeni, kaltërsi dhe re 
> ...


hahaha gjithmon nxitohem un me ty :shkelje syri: ..si pashe vargjet..

kete me duket e kan kenduar "tre moskotjeret" :buzeqeshje: :*Redon Makashi,Aleksander Gjoka dhe Elton Dedja*..titulli prap spo me kujtohet :i ngrysur:

----------


## KaLTerSi

More vesh Marsela? Ja shiko Pinku sa e mbare qe eshte bere.  :perqeshje: 

_Te pranoj si je_  eshte titulli kenges time. Eh e kisha si bicim motoje kete kenge ne adoleshence lol.

ate tenden e kam degjuar nga eli fara  25 gersheta

desh harrova kengen tjeter
perpiquni te gjeni kete tani

_Në parqe pemët ishin zhveshur 
E zogjtë me radhë, shtegtoi vjeshta 
Dikush më foli me zë mekur 
Si fletë u drodha kur fryn era 

Ky zëri yt më kish munguar 
Pak kohë të ndarë e të paparë 
Mu duk, një shekull ish_

----------


## PINK

Po kete o forumista te apasionur mbas kenges shqipe  :ngerdheshje: 

Ti je e çmendur që ëndërron 
Gjithë kohën për mua 
Nuk dua të jetoj 
N' ëndërrat e tua . 

*Je e çmëndur*  . 
_Je e çmëndu_r . 
Je e çmëndur

----------


## KaLTerSi

mos eshte a. gjoka?

----------


## PINK

e gjete Kaltro e gjete ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

_ajo e Kaltersise eshte Eranda Libohova..titulli "ne parqe pemet ishin zhveshur"..lol..kshu thoshim kur sna kujtohej titulli(vargun e pare)

po kte:_
doli goca ne penxhere
per me pa se kush po vjen
po na vjen nje djale beqar
zemren time o ja kam fal.. :buzeqeshje:

----------

